# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Sunday Brunch?

## ashtangi

Anyone have a good recommendation for Sunday Brunch in NYC for the special occasion of my Mom's birthday? I planned on Cafe des Artistes, but it's booked...yikes, it's for this Sunday....double yikes

Remember Cafe des Artistes in St Barths, and those big cheese wheels they would bring out and put under the warming lamp?  Never had the nerve to order that, but the burgers were crazy delicious....I digress

----------


## nnoska

rainbow room a must for the special or fantastic celebration, the cipriani family of venice fame is now running it,views to die for, and there brunch makes l'toiney's looks like mcdonalds

----------


## nnoska

my brother and sister in law will be there this sunday it is there anniv.

----------


## nnoska

you will move to #1 on the sibling list if you take her there!!!

----------


## MIke R

Rainbow Room for sure...my daughter goes to the brunch at the Park East Grill a lot and speaks evry highly of it as well

----------


## JoshA

Blue River Cafe in Union Square.

----------


## ashtangi

Isn't this great?  Ask a question, and get some answers...thanks!

Being one of six kids, I'm afraid I have been beaten to the Sibling Rivalry Rainbow Room.  The Park East Grill Brunch looks good....  Blue River Cafe in Union Square?  Josh, I can't find it...Is it possible you mean Union Square Cafe?  or the River Cafe in Brooklyn?  Both exceptional reminders...I might just move up to the Child #1 spot with one of those...

----------


## JoshA

I meant Blue Water Grill. Sorry I garbled the name. One of my favorites, too. It's in a former bank building.

----------


## nnoska

in my family any effort catapults one to #1 status...... a phone call etc.

----------


## ashtangi

that's because you're jetting all over the world...what sea are you under now?

----------


## nnoska

i was catapulted to perm. #1 status when i took mom and hubby to sbh in nov. and paid everything(why not she introduced me to the island in 75) i am presently recovering from minor surgery from last week but i am on the mend and will be leaving for a dive trip to the lower eastern carib in a few weeks, followed by sbh for two weeks in dec and france in feb. but we will seewhen i've had enough bullcrap at work that is when i take off, beats having ones head explode, or me try to explode someones head.

----------


## ashtangi

> beats having ones head explode, or me try to explode someones head.



For heavens sake nnoska, put your feet up and take care of yourself :)

----------


## noel

We have always liked the Bryant Park Grill, especially the setting.
Tim

----------


## ashtangi

Thanks for all the suggestions, and Josh, Blue Water Grill was perfect....Mom was very happy, especially when we were shuffled by the waiting hungry diners thronging the entry way because I had a reservation generated by your suggestion...the food and ambiance were excellent.......it was an especially glorious day in the city today :)

----------


## JoshA

So glad you liked it, ashtangi. Sunday brunch was the first meal I had there with the family of what was to be my future son-in-law. That seems to have worked out OK so I guess the karma is good.

----------


## Nevets

Best place for Sunday Brunch is either Sarabeths which is on 59 and Central Park South or if you want a bit fancier, The Pierre Hotel on 61st and 5th.

Personally, Sarabeths is the best in NYC (I live in the city and go quite often)

----------


## mcginnis67

If you like all-you-can drink Bloody Marys and Mimosas and awesome food try il Bastardo.

----------


## Dorocke

just saw this. Artisanal Bistro!! Amazing brunch menu and oh so french too!!

----------


## andynap

> just saw this. Artisanal Bistro!! Amazing brunch menu and oh so french too!!



WOW- you are only 1 year late in posting- I hope those folks ate already.

----------


## Jeanette

Ashley, ignore him, he's from Philly.  Thank you for the recommendation, the menu looks wonderful!  Another great spot for brunch in NYC is Marseille.  I believe the web-site is www.marseillenyc.com.

And if any of you are blessed with a trip to Philadelphia, you'll love Creperie Beau Monde.  www.creperie-beaumonde.com 

Jeanette

----------


## andynap

> Ashley, ignore him, he's from Philly.  Thank you for the recommendation, the menu looks wonderful!  Another great spot for brunch in NYC is Marseille.  I believe the web-site is www.marseillenyc.com.
> 
> And if any of you are blessed with a trip to Philadelphia, you'll love Creperie Beau Monde.  www.creperie-beaumonde.com 
> 
> Jeanette



Thanks for the explanation. :)

----------


## Dorocke

That was actually kind of funny for Andy!   :Wink:

----------


## JEK

> That was actually kind of funny for Andy!



Probably unintentional.

----------


## andynap

> That was actually kind of funny for Andy!   
> 
> 
> 
> Probably unintentional.



Stuff it geezer. How about them Cry-Boys??

----------

